# Blood angels bikes?



## shaggy (Jul 9, 2009)

I've been tuning my DoA blood angels for 6th since the release and it's still a little flat to pardon the pun. The question for today is which do you prefer, bikes or jump packs. Here's a list of pros and cons. 

If you want two melta guns, 10 assualt marines (the minimum) cost twice as 3bikes (also the minimum). 

Assualt marines have the deep strike meaning they won't be on the table till turn 2. Bikes will take at least a full turn getting into range and can be shot before they blast a tank. 

Bikes are T5 making them more survivable. 

Bikes don't have a ccw so only one attack unless they charge. 

The same points will get you 10 jump packs (20 attacks) or 7 bikes (7attacks)

Bikes can have a multimelta attack bike with two wounds for a little less than the cost of 2 bikes. 

Because so much in a BA list is in reserve, bikes will take a lot of fire on the first turn since there's nothing else to shoot at. Most players will just roll the dice and see what happens, even if they aren't expecting much. 

Both have hammer of wrath, move 12", and charge 2d6. Assault marines must choose, moving 12" or rerolling the charge range and using hammer of wrath. 

Bikes can turbo boost. 

Assualt marines are scoring 

I know it's not an exhaustive list but it's a start as I see them. What other pros and cons do you see and what's the final verdict.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

as the Old ElPasso girl would say, 'why not do both?
assault marines are a soilid troops choice. they don't cost much more than tacs but they're fast| assaulty and ours can have two meltaguns, which is frigging boss. 

you can't take bikes instead of assault amarines because you *need* 2 troops choices. if you don't ake assault you're left with tacs, scouts or expensive dc. you're going to take at least a pair of assault squads...and you should. everyone envies us for having such kickass troops
just a matter how many

imo, two otr three should be enough, if properly supported. Question is, what to support them with? myself, i would skip standard bikers and go instead for units of mm attack bikes. 450 points nets you 9 high-mobility t5 multiwound tankbusters to put the fear of the emperor into just about anyone, and if they miss they an always stuff a couple krak grenades up the enemy's tailpipes


----------

